# What about the Fans?



## TexPhoto (Dec 11, 2015)

Sometimes the better picture is not the game but the fans. Let's see some your pics of sports fans. 




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




REX_7580 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## cervantes (Dec 11, 2015)

HOW DID YOU GET HARRY POTTER TO POSE FOR YOUR PICTURE???


----------



## MTCWBY (Jan 11, 2016)

A couple favorites with the moms going crazy in the background and later catching air.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 11, 2016)

Crikey! How about a warning or something

Fat guy's underarm hair, first thing on a Monday morning.. That's cruel.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jul 24, 2016)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (Jul 30, 2016)

a few from this year's ice hockey


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 26, 2017)

_Z6I3329 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




_Z6I3315 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




SE9A6699 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




SE9A6539 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2017)

Nice series, TexPhoto. I especially like the second one.


----------



## razashaikh (Dec 30, 2017)

Great set of pictures.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 13, 2018)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------

